# Falling in love for my coworker



## marymm (Dec 4, 2011)

I am married and have a little kid. I am older than him. He is single. I can feel he Likes me. I like him......... Feel so bad..


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Troll? Read some of the other posts on here. If you are legit - what you are doing is WRONG.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Stop all unnecessary contact with this guy. Then find a new job.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Better yet, look at your kid and proudly say

"mommy is the kind of woman who cheats on her man. She's the kind of woman who lies to her family. Mommy is the woman who chose to cheat on daddy and who chose to end you family. I hope you grow up and marry a woman just like mommy son."

Say that and mean it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Better yet, look at your kid and proudly say
> 
> "mommy is the kind of woman who cheats on her man. She's the kind of woman who lies to her family. Mommy is the woman who chose to cheat on daddy and who chose to end you family. I hope you grow up and marry a woman just like mommy son."
> 
> ...


Years ago I was married with a child. I fell in love with a man I worked with. I am sure that he felt the same way though we neer spoke about it. My husband and I were very good friends with him and his wife. I, nor her, never acted on those feelings. I have never even told anyone about them until just now. Over time the love (the passionate kind of love) went away. But my caring deeply for him and his wife as my close friends has never left. 

We cannot control feelings, they just are. But we can control our actions.

For the sake of her child, her husband and her marriage I hope that the OP does not act on her feelings.


----------



## Patricia B. Pina (Nov 22, 2011)

You are taking a lot of risk for such a small reward.
You can get fired.
Just move on.


----------



## marymm (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Marymm, let us know how it works out.


----------



## marymm (Dec 4, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Marymm, let us know how it works out.


I believe nothing gonna happen. But I can't stop thinking about him. Poor me


----------



## I Know (Dec 14, 2011)

Crushes happen to everyone. Don't do it. When you get found out, the repercussions will be devastating. Fix what you have w/ your spouse. 

You know you want to do the right thing. Do the right thing. 

Be strong.


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

People fall in love with people all the time. It isn't anything special really. There is another attractive interested guy around each corner.
You don't act on it if there is something greater to lose (a spouse and decent home for your child).
Steer clear of him, tell your husband you are tempted and don't play with fire. Fire will burn, not just you but the whole town.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

marymm said:


> I believe nothing gonna happen. But I can't stop thinking about him. Poor me


'Love' or 'crush', the kind you are talking about is a brain chemistry reaction. 

When we are looking for a mate we use that to help us find someone we care for.

When we are not looking for a mate, most often because we already have one, it's best to realize that it's just a brain chemistry thing and ignore it.

When I was younger (62 now) I had plenty of crushes, even when married. I just tended to ignore them and let them subside with time. And generally after they had subsided I would wonder why on earth I had any such reaction to the guy... most of them were not really worth it.

You cannot control emotions.. in that they just happen... but you can control 100% how you react to them.


----------



## Lydia (Sep 4, 2011)

Do what is best for your family. That may mean getting a different job.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

marymm said:


> I believe nothing gonna happen. But I can't stop thinking about him. Poor me


Poor you??

Shouldn't you be saying, my poor husband and child??

They are the innocent bystanders.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

They told us in the army: "Courage isn't the ABSENCE of fear-courage is doing what must be done IN THE FACE OF THAT FEAR"

It may apply here.

Love for your marriage and family isn't the absence of attraction to another-love is putting your marriage and family BEFORE that attraction.


----------

